# Reset receiver from DirecTV web site



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Can anyone point me to the place on the DirecTV web site where you can reset a receiver? I've done it before but just can't find it anymore and can't seem to find it via search either. 

I think it might have had a unique jumpstation?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Login to your account--> scroll to the bottom and select "Sound & Picture"-->Select "Please Call Customer Service X745"-->select the "Clicking here" link.

That will get you there.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

Support ---> Sound and Picture ----> Channel Station unavailable

There is a link there


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Found it, thanks Michael!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just use the DVR RBR or Menu Reset?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

richierich said:


> Why wouldn't you just use the DVR RBR or Menu Reset?


That resets the hardware, the website resends the channel authorizations.


----------

